# Greenhorn Commentary and Questions



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I've been smoking a pipe now for about ten days. I still own only one briar pipe (a rusticated Calabresi) at the moment. I know that briar pipes need to rest after being smoked, ideally for a full day, but I'm being naughty and smoking it two or three times per day. I do clean it thoroughly with a gentle reaming and two pipe cleaners (absorbent & brush) after each use — once it's cool enough to remove the stem, of course — and I also very carefully run half a tissue into the chamber to absorb excess moisture before setting it down. It still tastes quite sweet and smooth with minimum tongue bite, and I'll give it one of those recommended alcohol/sweetening treatments as soon as it begins to turn sour.

I think I've learned to pack, tamp and light my tobacco fairly well. I use the trickle/tamp half/trickle/tamp three-quarters/trickle/tamp full/charring light/full light method. I rarely get any gurgling or whistling while smoking (occasionally just a little), and I'm at the point where I always have to relight the tobacco twice — never three times, nor just once (hopefully someday). It seems to burn evenly, and my pipe has a rather narrow bowl, so it's finished in around twenty minutes. I try not to smoke it too fast or hot, but my tobacco has been fairly forgiving about that anyway. I think I've learned to "sip" properly, placing the bit between my lips and gently puffing out my cheeks to get a good mouthful of smoke. I'm using both Stokkebye's Cinnamon and Boswell's Pennsylvania Dutch Treat at the moment. I know it's also a no-no to smoke two tobaccos in the same briar pipe, but I'll remedy that soon.

I do have a few questions: I think my pipe may be wax-coated, and due to my initial inexperience with lighting and the Stokkebye's tendency to flame up significantly during initial lighting, I believe I've burned off some of the wax around the rim (the briar itself is unmarked, it just looks like there's a very thin layer of topcoat missing in spots). Is this normal, or should I be worried? I'm pretty sure there's pipe wax out there, any recommendations?

Also, the Stokkebye's I'm smoking has some longish strands of tobacco in it, which makes it a bit difficult to trickle into the pipe. Is this all right? Is it okay to use my finger just a little bit while packing the Stokkebye's? Or should I rub the tobacco a bit to break up the strands?

Finally, I'm in the market for a quality meerschaum (which should relieve the probably overstressed briar), but I'd like a dyed or colored one. Yes, I'm afraid I'm one of those guys who's not fond of snow-white pipes or the long period needed before coloration. I've heard some artisans use India ink baths or similar to dye meerschaums. If anyone can point me in the direction of a colored meer, I'd be quite grateful.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I think you can order any Altinok meer in various colorizations that you can probably specify when you request it.

As far as packing goes, some tobaccos you will have to push down into the bottom of the bowl rather than gravity filling. Just use a gentle touch, you will get a feel for it.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Most of that sounds like you're progressing quite nicely. I'm a bit concerned of your "gentle reaming" after each smoke. Reaming should only be done when the cake in the pipe builds up wider than the width of a nickle or so. I've rarely had to ream any of my pipes. 

Also, since you're smoking both aromatics in the same pipe, it should be fine to use for both. Just make sure you use a pipe cleaner to get all possible moisture after that smoke, and let that thing rest! If needed, and is highly recommended, get a couple of cobs to use inbetween smokes in the briar.

Also, just make sure that pipe never gets too hot while smoking, especially if you're using it more than once a day. If it gets uncomfortable to hold, set it down for 10 minutes. 

Other than that, sounds like you're on your way to a great hobby! Congrats.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

J. R. Henderson said:


> Well, I've been smoking a pipe now for about ten days. I still own only one briar pipe (a rusticated Calabresi) at the moment. I know that briar pipes need to rest after being smoked, ideally for a full day, but I'm being naughty and smoking it two or three times per day. I do clean it thoroughly with a gentle reaming and two pipe cleaners (absorbent & brush) after each use - once it's cool enough to remove the stem, of course - and I also very carefully run half a tissue into the chamber to absorb excess moisture before setting it down. It still tastes quite sweet and smooth with minimum tongue bite, and I'll give it one of those recommended alcohol/sweetening treatments as soon as it begins to turn sour.
> 
> I think I've learned to pack, tamp and light my tobacco fairly well. I use the trickle/tamp half/trickle/tamp three-quarters/trickle/tamp full/charring light/full light method. I rarely get any gurgling or whistling while smoking (occasionally just a little), and I'm at the point where I always have to relight the tobacco twice - never three times, nor just once (hopefully someday). It seems to burn evenly, and my pipe has a rather narrow bowl, so it's finished in around twenty minutes. I try not to smoke it too fast or hot, but my tobacco has been fairly forgiving about that anyway. I think I've learned to "sip" properly, placing the bit between my lips and gently puffing out my cheeks to get a good mouthful of smoke. I'm using both Stokkebye's Cinnamon and Boswell's Pennsylvania Dutch Treat at the moment. I know it's also a no-no to smoke two tobaccos in the same briar pipe, but I'll remedy that soon.
> 
> ...


In my experience, it is not a big deal if you smoke the pipe a couple time sin the same day, as long as you let the pipe rest for at least a whole day after that.

Good cleaning habits will go a long way in keeping your pipe tasting the way it should. No need to ream at all after every smoke being that you want to build up a cake. You can also decrease the usage of the bristle cleaner to once every bunch of smokes. I usually use a bent in half pipe cleaner to absorb extra moisture, but I can't see how using a tissue could hurt. You probably wont have to worry about using the salt and alcohol treatment for quite a while.

If smoking feels and tastes good, you are probably doing everything right. Definitely don't be afraid to poke with your fingers, and I wouldn't worry about the charring on the rim. It happens...

Don't worry about mixing tobaccos in the same pipe either unless it is taking away from the experience for you. Generally, guys like to dedicate each pipe to a certain type. In your case, you are using that pipe for aromatics it seems, so no worries.

I think that is all the input I can offer.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> I think you can order any Altinok meer in various colorizations that you can probably specify when you request it.
> 
> As far as packing goes, some tobaccos you will have to push down into the bottom of the bowl rather than gravity filling. Just use a gentle touch, you will get a feel for it.


Excellent, I'll probably pick up an Altinok in that case. Thanks for the tip - I think I've browsed some Altinok meers before online, but didn't look into them closely enough to notice coloration options. (I'm like a kid in a candy store at the moment ogling hundreds of pipes, which probably explains it.)

As for packing, yeah, I barely poke the tobacco with my fingers to help trickle it in. I'm sure it's common with "fluffier" tobaccos, I just wanted to bounce it off of some more experienced smokers.



WWhermit said:


> Most of that sounds like you're progressing quite nicely. I'm a bit concerned of your "gentle reaming" after each smoke. Reaming should only be done when the cake in the pipe builds up wider than the width of a nickle or so. I've rarely had to ream any of my pipes.
> 
> Also, since you're smoking both aromatics in the same pipe, it should be fine to use for both. Just make sure you use a pipe cleaner to get all possible moisture after that smoke, and let that thing rest! If needed, and is highly recommended, get a couple of cobs to use inbetween smokes in the briar.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, I'm pleasantly surprised with how well I'm doing getting started pipe smoking. I seem to have taken to it naturally.

I'm quite sure you're right, there should be no need to ream nearly so often. I've had a "Why am I doing this? It seems fine" feeling while reaming my pipe. Note that when I said "gentle" I really did mean it - sometimes the reamer would come away almost completely clean. So from now on, I'll only ream occasionally. I have to guess at a lot of these things, and it's a good thing there are online folks to ask when I'm really unsure.

Even though I know I'm not supposed to smoke the pipe too hot, sometimes I think I do anyway. But I'm always trying to be aware. I think from now on, if I'm unsure whether I think it feels truly uncomfortable, I'll set the pipe down anyway to be sure. At least until I'm more experienced and know for sure.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Pipes are commonly coated with carnauba wax (so are apples and other fruit from the supermarket) and as the rim of the pipe gets hot the wax layer will absorb or vaporize, this is normal.

You shouldn't have any issues with smoking more than once a day in the same pipe, resting the pipe after one smoke is a fairly new convention. If the pipe still tastes fine, and smokes relatively dry you should have no issues. The pipe won't be harmed, only the flavor of the tobacco may suffer.

You should not have to ream every day, do that only when the cake is thicker than a nickel, or less than that, I keep a pretty thin cake. Also you may not have to clean so thoroughly, I only run a pipecleaner through my pipes after maybe five smokes or more and never notice any foul taste. They get a whiskey(or gin, or whatever is handy) dipped cleaner on the rare occasion a pipe is not smelling too sweet.

Don't be afraid to use your finger to pack the tobacco. When packing ribbon cuts I will usually just shove the right amount in with my finger, this method may need practice but is quick and easy once you get it.

Here is a pre-colored meer for you: Peterson Meerschaum Pipes


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

J. R. Henderson said:


> Excellent, I'll probably pick up an Altinok in that case. Thanks for the tip - I think I've browsed some Altinok meers before online, but didn't look into them closely enough to notice coloration options. (I'm like a kid in a candy store at the moment ogling hundreds of pipes, which probably explains it.)


I don't think there's an option on the website - you may need to call up and ask for it. I noticed the option in the Puff Pipe thread which is an Altinok meer, so they must be able to do it.

Edit - I looked at the thread again, and I think I might be going crazy because I don't see the option now. They may still be able to do it though. Also I know F. Baki sells some colored pipes.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Z.Kramer said:


> In my experience, it is not a big deal if you smoke the pipe a couple time sin the same day, as long as you let the pipe rest for at least a whole day after that.
> 
> Good cleaning habits will go a long way in keeping your pipe tasting the way it should. No need to ream at all after every smoke being that you want to build up a cake. You can also decrease the usage of the bristle cleaner to once every bunch of smokes. I usually use a bent in half pipe cleaner to absorb extra moisture, but I can't see how using a tissue could hurt. You probably wont have to worry about using the salt and alcohol treatment for quite a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's all fairly encouraging to hear. I of course need to improve my habits as far as resting my pipe (soon to be pipes, plural) properly and making sure they don't get too hot, but I already knew that, and I think I'm doing fairly well otherwise.

Even if the wax scorching ends up being a blemish, this pipe's just a $40 Calabresi. It seems fine so far, and while I'm not Mr. Moneybags, if I do end up somehow ruining it I'll chalk it up to the cost of a learning. Better than ruining a $300 or $500 pipe, that's for sure. I'll grab that meer and a handful corncobs, though being somewhat vain, the corncobs will probably only see use at home.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Pipes are commonly coated with carnauba wax (so are apples and other fruit from the supermarket) and as the rim of the pipe gets hot the wax layer will absorb or vaporize, this is normal.
> 
> You shouldn't have any issues with smoking more than once a day in the same pipe, resting the pipe after one smoke is a fairly new convention. If the pipe still tastes fine, and smokes relatively dry you should have no issues. The pipe won't be harmed, only the flavor of the tobacco may suffer.
> 
> ...


All very encouraging to hear, and thank you for the advice. Being totally new with no real-life mentor, much of the time I'm not sure if I'm doing something properly, but it seems I've lucked out and most of my concerns aren't a big deal.

Also, hell, I've looked at that exact page you linked me to for Peterson meers before. I guess I forgot! Thanks for reminding me.



Jack Straw said:


> I don't think there's an option on the website - you may need to call up and ask for it. I noticed the option in the Puff Pipe thread which is an Altinok meer, so they must be able to do it.
> 
> Edit - I looked at the thread again, and I think I might be going crazy because I don't see the option now. They may still be able to do it though. Also I know F. Baki sells some colored pipes.


I'll still call up and ask if I find an Altinok I really like, or check out F. Baki pipes. Thanks again. :smoke:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Relax and smoke. I own seven briars and a cob and smoke each pipe once a day, but back in the 60s I had two pipes and smoked all day long with no ill effects. I think a lot of the BS we say about pipe smoking is to give an excuse to buy more. It is easier to ruin a pipe with too much fiddling than to ruin one with neglect.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Nachman said:


> I think a lot of the BS we say about pipe smoking is to give an excuse to buy more.


At the moment I don't need an excuse to buy more pipes, but I suppose someday I'll need a way to justify additional purchases, to myself and probably to my future significant other....

By then I'll have "forgotten" that this conversation ever happened. :wink:

In all seriousness though, having a number of good briars and a different tobacco or three for use in each of them does appeal to me. But I'll definitely take your advice and relax for the time being.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a couple more (minor) questions I'd forgotten about:

Should I empty the ashes out of my pipe while smoking? If so, how? I read that you aren't supposed to knock the pipe on an ashtray to empty it, but just turning my pipe upside-down doesn't seem to do anything, not even if I gently tap the bowl with my index finger. That's before or after crushing the ashes with a tamper. I haven't noticed any flavor difference smoking the entire pipe without removing any ash, so this probably isn't important, but I thought I'd ask.

This second question is mostly a matter of opinion, but I'm curious. How much credence do you all give to online pipe tobacco reviews, such as the ones at TobaccoReviews.com? I'm planning on trying that newbie sampler trade we do here soon to get a taste for a wider range of tobaccos, so this might be a moot point before too long. Even so, which brands of pipe tobacco are almost universally highly regarded? (I already have infinite regard for Boswell's... love their stuff.)


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

As far as reviews go, opinions are like...well you know the saying. In general, if 50 people say they love it, it's probably good. If you stick around here longer, you will probably notice some people who have similar taste to you, and you can then put a little more weight on their reviews. As far as highly recommended brands, I don't think there's one big company that doesn't make something I like. Have a look here though for some advice http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ur-2-3-preferred-tobacco-blending-houses.html.

As far as the ashes thing, what I usually do is maybe 1/2 to 2/3 through a bowl (just depends on how it's smoking), I will gently poke at the ash with my pipe tool to loosen it, then dump it in the ashtray.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

J. R. Henderson said:


> I have a couple more (minor) questions I'd forgotten about:
> 
> Should I empty the ashes out of my pipe while smoking? If so, how? I read that you aren't supposed to knock the pipe on an ashtray to empty it, but just turning my pipe upside-down doesn't seem to do anything, not even if I gently tap the bowl with my index finger. That's before or after crushing the ashes with a tamper. I haven't noticed any flavor difference smoking the entire pipe without removing any ash, so this probably isn't important, but I thought I'd ask.
> 
> This second question is mostly a matter of opinion, but I'm curious. How much credence do you all give to online pipe tobacco reviews, such as the ones at TobaccoReviews.com? I'm planning on trying that newbie sampler trade we do here soon to get a taste for a wider range of tobaccos, so this might be a moot point before too long. Even so, which brands of pipe tobacco are almost universally highly regarded? (I already have infinite regard for Boswell's... love their stuff.)


1) I usually don't empty the ashes out during the bowl. But if you have a large bowl & are having trouble smoking to the bottom this may help. Basically you just gently "stir" the very top layer with your tamper & tip the pipe over.

2) I use Tobacco Reviews frequently, but I don't believe everything I read on there. I try to find a few reviewers who have similar experiences with tobaccos, then see what they think about new (to me) stuff. It's a great resource to get a general idea about a tobacco without purchasing it, come to think of it this site is also a great resource for the same thing.

Just for the fun of it, check out the reviews for 1792, some of them are hillarious. "After half a bowl of this stuff, I had to set down my pipe, lie on the floor and pray that I wouldn't throw up on my Persian rug."


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the tip about emptying ashes. I knew there must be some trick to it, and stirring them a bit with the pick/tamper sounds like just the ticket. I probably don't strictly need to, but I might do it just to see if I can smoke an entire bowl with only one relight (that's sort of become my goal for the next few months). Thank you, gentlemen.



commonsenseman said:


> Just for the fun of it, check out the reviews for 1792, some of them are hillarious. "After half a bowl of this stuff, I had to set down my pipe, lie on the floor and pray that I wouldn't throw up on my Persian rug."


Hah! Some of those really are priceless. Here's another:

_O.K., this time it tasted a bit better, but when the Dragon came home, between retches she gasped, "If you ever smoke that in here again I'll divorce you, you stinking *******!" *I've just ordered another 4 tins.*_

That bit in bold made me laugh. And he calls his wife the Dragon... good stuff.

And yeah, I know taste in tobacco is probably a mix of both personal taste and also what tobaccos a person generally smokes normally. Some may hate a blend others love, one man's trash is another man's treasure, etc.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope I'm not wearing you guys out with all these questions — but I'm in the honeymoon phase of pipe smoking, it's very exciting, etc. Hopefully you enjoy and are amused by reading and answering newbie questions. :smile:

I was wondering if there's a tobacco blend packed with huge (but still tolerable) amounts of nicotine. I've been smoking cigarettes for many years (am switching from them to pipes), so I really don't get any kind of a tobacco buzz anymore.

But recently I'd swear I've felt a very faint, but relaxing and detectable buzz while smoking my pipe. So I figure if I can find a nicotine-heavy blend and use it as my first smoke of the day (after a night's rest) once or twice a week, I can get a mild buzz going on.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

5 Brothers has the nic, but if you like Boswells it isn't likely you will like 5 Brothers.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

J. R. Henderson said:


> This second question is mostly a matter of opinion, but I'm curious. How much credence do you all give to online pipe tobacco reviews, such as the ones at TobaccoReviews.com? I'm planning on trying that newbie sampler trade we do here soon to get a taste for a wider range of tobaccos, so this might be a moot point before too long. Even so, which brands of pipe tobacco are almost universally highly regarded? (I already have infinite regard for Boswell's... love their stuff.)


Here's a tip for using tobaccoreviews.com. . .look at the oldest 15 reviews first. For whatever reason, there are a handful of guys who try *everything* and write up detailed reviews (PipeStud being the most famous). Everyone has different tastes, but the hardcore reviewers have such a breadth of experience that you can trust them not to write up a glowing review if there are better blends out there.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Nachman said:


> 5 Brothers has the nic, but if you like Boswells it isn't likely you will like 5 Brothers.


I might enjoy it. I've been smoking cigarettes and cigars for years, and I suspect I can tolerate a wide range of flavors fairly well, from mild and sweet to strong and harsh.

Thank you for the recommendation, I think I'll give it a whirl.



CaptainEnormous said:


> Here's a tip for using tobaccoreviews.com. . .look at the oldest 15 reviews first. For whatever reason, there are a handful of guys who try *everything* and write up detailed reviews (PipeStud being the most famous). Everyone has different tastes, but the hardcore reviewers have such a breadth of experience that you can trust them not to write up a glowing review if there are better blends out there.


Thanks for the tip! Makes sense. Highly experienced folks should be at least generally reliable.

*Also, gentlemen, I am proud to announce:*

Just a few minutes ago, I smoked my first fully packed bowl completely to the bottom with only a single relight halfway through. I carefully scooped all the ashes out of my pipe onto a napkin to check, and aside from a couple of small brown specks, the whole pile was blackened and carbonized. Hopefully I can repeat this in future!

In addition, I think I've nearly mastered the art of charring and lighting the tobacco. Swirling the flame of my lighter evenly around the surface of the tobacco is almost second-nature now. I can see the orange glow spiral around the tobacco in a rhythmic pattern, and then when I'm done the entire surface of the tobacco is burning an even orange. (It may help that my bowl is somewhat narrow).

Yes, I'm probably getting a bit too excited about this sort of thing. :tongue:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This calls for celebration!

To celebrate, I'll smoke a big bowl of 1792, which is quite high in nicotine :biggrin:

5 brothers is good advice for some cheap nicotine, it tastes fairly similar to a cigarette. I'd also suggest trying some strong VA's to get that nic-hit, 1792, Bracken Flake, Ropes, G&H Dark Flake, Irish Flake, etc.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> This calls for celebration!
> 
> To celebrate, I'll smoke a big bowl of 1792, which is quite high in nicotine :biggrin:
> 
> 5 brothers is good advice for some cheap nicotine, it tastes fairly similar to a cigarette. I'd also suggest trying some strong VA's to get that nic-hit, 1792, Bracken Flake, Ropes, G&H Dark Flake, Irish Flake, etc.


I cannot BELIEVE you left Tambolaka off this list!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I cannot BELIEVE you left Tambolaka off this list!


:doh:

Possibly the strongest of all mentioned.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't even smoke a pipe but enjoyed reading this thread immensely thanks Gents!:rockon::focus::smile:


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Gentlemen. Ten minutes ago, at approximately 10:32pm EST, I finished smoking a fully-packed bowl of Stokkebye's Cinnamon without any relighting required. A careful examination of the ash confirmed that the tobacco was 100% smoked. It remains to be seen whether I can go with one or even zero relights consistently, moving forward....


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

J.R., you seem to have accomplished what took me a whole summer, back when I started. Very well done. It's not easy to start into something so exciting with patience and discipline. Keep it up.

A blend I just opened up, Exhausted Rooster by C&D, I believe, has a good nicotine hit. As soon as I get up to dump out the ash, I feel a lovely buzz letting me know I smoked something good. What's interesting to me is that the buzz I get off pipe tobacco is far superior to that of cigarettes...something unique and special. 

I'm not sure if you're to young posts-wise to participate in the newbie trade, (it's been a while since I've been back here, and things seem to change a little) but since you've been progressing so nicely, I'd love to share with you what I enjoy. Send me a PM. Let me know what blends you enjoy so far, and we'll see what we can work out.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm holding off on the newbie pipe tobacco trades because I've been unusually busy recently. It's also getting near the holidays, so I have a lot of correspondence to handle, stuff to order and ship out, et cetera. As soon I'm less frazzled, though, I'll get right on it.

I managed to smoke two more bowls with no relights (!), but as of this morning I think my pipe may have gone sour. It's always hard for me to tell these things, as I've never experienced them before and it could just be my imagination, but I think I'll do that pipe-sweetening treatment just to be sure.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

J. R. Henderson said:


> ...after each use... ...remove the stem...


The place where tenon and mortise meet is a fragile junction.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

J. R. Henderson said:


> I'm holding off on the newbie pipe tobacco trades because I've been unusually busy recently. It's also getting near the holidays, so I have a lot of correspondence to handle, stuff to order and ship out, et cetera. As soon I'm less frazzled, though, I'll get right on it.
> 
> I managed to smoke two more bowls with no relights (!), but as of this morning I think my pipe may have gone sour. It's always hard for me to tell these things, as I've never experienced them before and it could just be my imagination, but I think I'll do that pipe-sweetening treatment just to be sure.


If you are using the same pipe for all your tobacco smoking, it may just be the moisture in the heel of the pipe. Let it sit for a bit, see if it gets better.

I've never had to use any pipe sweetner. The only chemical that I've used to clean my pipe is Everclear.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> If you are using the same pipe for all your tobacco smoking, it may just be the moisture in the heel of the pipe. Let it sit for a bit, see if it gets better.
> 
> I've never had to use any pipe sweetner. The only chemical that I've used to clean my pipe is Everclear.
> 
> ...


Scotch also works quite well :biggrin:


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Scotch also works quite well :biggrin:


Yes, and the older it is, the better. Right...?


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

My dear J.R., you've misunderstood me. I wasn't asking for a trade, brother.
PM me as I described earlier.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> The place where tenon and mortise meet is a fragile junction.


I've decided to heed others' advice and not "fiddle with" my pipe too much from now on. However, I have yet to be able to push a pipe cleaner all the way through the shank and into the bowl without removing the stem first, and even then it takes a handful of tries to accomplish. I may just need more practice.



Reverie Forest said:


> My dear J.R., you've misunderstood me. I wasn't asking for a trade, brother.
> PM me as I described earlier.


Oh, okay. See? I told you I was frazzled. :redface:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

J. R. Henderson said:


> I've decided to heed others' advice and not "fiddle with" my pipe too much from now on. However, I have yet to be able to push a pipe cleaner all the way through the shank and into the bowl without removing the stem first, and even then it takes a handful of tries to accomplish. I may just need more practice.


This probably has to do with your pipe, not something you're doing wrong. I have a couple that I can't get a pipe cleaner through while the stem is attached (a Grabow Omega, and a Savinelli Natural). . .had I know they'd have that problem, I wouldn't have bought them.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Try putting a little kink at the tip of the cleaner, and when you get to the "obstruction" work the pipe cleaner in and out while slowly twisting it in a circle. Variations on this technique (without the kink, with a gradual bend, etc.) will get a cleaner through a tough pipe 9 times out of 10. And once you find the trick, it's easy the next time.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What Andrew said.

I have to use this method on one of my full-bent Petersons, works like a charm.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope no one minds me bumping this thread. I have more greenhorn commentary to add.



Jack Straw said:


> Try putting a little kink at the tip of the cleaner, and when you get to the "obstruction" work the pipe cleaner in and out while slowly twisting it in a circle. Variations on this technique (without the kink, with a gradual bend, etc.) will get a cleaner through a tough pipe 9 times out of 10. And once you find the trick, it's easy the next time.


Alas, my pipe's stem is extremely curvaceous, and I actually have to gently kink it in the opposite direction just to get it through the stem smoothly with no scratching.

However, I have recently developed a method of putting a 90-degree kink into one end of a cleaner, inserting it into the bowl, and using the reamer on my pipe tool to work 1/2 an inch of the pipe cleaner into the opening - through the bowl itself, in other words. That way I can keep the shank fairly clean and dry between full cleanings.

Other comments:

A couple of weeks ago, I realized that leaving facial tissue wadded into the bowl of my pipe between smokes was a bad idea. The tissue does soak up moisture admirably, but that moisture then remains pressed against the cake and can't evaporate because the tissue ends up sealing it inside. So I've abandoned that foolishness, and my pipe tastes better.

I still have just one briar pipe which I smoke several times per day, and though I feel the pipe is overstressed and could use longer breaks, nothing horrible has happened yet. It's definitely time to take everyone's advice and get several cobs to tide me over until Christmas gift-buying season has ended. After that, I'll be able to justify purchasing a nice meer, another briar, and a whole bunch more tobacco. I only have two pounds jarred up, after all. :smile:

My cigarette smoking has been cut in half since I started smoking a pipe, and I smoked only six cigarettes per day before - now I'm down to just three. Quality tobacco smoked in a pipe is a much, much better experience, as I'm sure everyone here will agree, and pipe smoke certainly delivers in the nicotine department. I realize it's silly to measure how much "healthier" pipe smoking is, and I'm realistic about the potential consequences of my vice, but I nevertheless believe smoking pure tobacco without additives and not inhaling with every puff is significantly less harmful to the body.

I was always embarrassed about smoking cigarettes, but I am proud to smoke a pipe and don't mind telling anyone and everyone about it. I'd never smoke cigarettes in the house, but I purposely smoke my pipe indoors because it smells wonderful. Pipe-smoking is so much more than just feeding a habit.

And the smoke itself... it's wonderful: Rich, savory, sweet, flavorful clouds of taste sensation that truly are relaxing and enjoyable. And the adventure is just beginning.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Your comments are well worth bumping. Really enjoying your commentary on a smokers conversion to pipes. Keep it up.

And definitely get a few cobs. . .I resisted that advice until I had a bunch of cheap briars (because I thought cobs were cheap, or low-brow, or something), and I wish I hadn't.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Your comments are well worth bumping. Really enjoying your commentary on a smokers conversion to pipes. Keep it up.
> 
> And definitely get a few cobs. . .I resisted that advice until I had a bunch of cheap briars (because I thought cobs were cheap, or low-brow, or something), and I wish I hadn't.


Thanks!

And yes, that's exactly why I've been delaying in getting some cobs: You're right, they *are* cheap and low-brow. But being inexpensive is an oft-overlooked asset in this world. Plastics are a good comparison. People usually associate plastic with cheapness, because sandwich bags and dollar toys are made of it, but the fact that it's cheap is a great advantage accompanying its other amazing qualities which we take for granted.

Besides which, I can always take my briar out if I'm going to be smoking in public or in front of other people.


----------



## J. R. Henderson (Oct 30, 2010)

More greenhorn commentary:

Tongue bite + salt & vinegar potato chips (crisps, for brothers across the pond) = 4th of July fireworks extravaganza... fortunately, I now rarely get tongue bite. Typically, I get it if I'm distracted with some other activity and end up smoking the pipe too quickly.

Despite being used several times per day for over a month at this point, my inexpensive briar pipe still tastes sweet. I gave it one Professor's Pipe Sweetening treatment recetly just to see if I could discern any difference; I couldn't, at least not this time.

The difference between a well packed pipe and one that's too tightly or loosely packed is now very apparent to me. When it's packed just right, my pipe smokes like a dream, producing thick, rich, relatively cool smoke and making not a single noise when I draw in smoke. Tightly or loosely packed pipes might not "whistle" _per se_, but you can still just barely hear the air movement as you smoke them. A well packed pipe is utterly silent if sipped properly (this is my experience, mind you). On top of that, of course, a well packed pipe smokes conspicuously better than those packed improperly.

I now believe my pipe is lacquered, rather than waxed, and so when flame-ups scorch off some of this coating, there's not a lot I can do about it in the short term. So my pipe rim has an obvious ring and taper of un-coated briar... but the smoke deposits a slightly moist layer of _something_ on the rim as I smoke, so it's only noticeable after the rim has been cleaned. Weird stuff.

The initial novelty of smoking pipes has finally started to wear off for me, so now I'm truly feeling the work that goes into preparing, smoking, cleaning and maintaining a pipe, compared to one-off cigarettes. But I don't mind. I think I want a "box"-style tobacco pouch, though, to make packing more convenient and less messy. I have a fold-over leather pouch at the moment; it's very nice, but one must take care not to get leaves on the table/floor/etc. and brush stray leaves back into the pouch before folding it back up.

Well, that's about it for now. I don't have any questions at this point, since everything seems to be working smoothly on my end, surprisingly enough.


----------

